# 70" vs. 80" flat panel displays?



## BMWR75 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello All,

I am building a new house and want to get a new TV for the 20' x 20' great room. The research I've done shows well regarded 70" units running around $1500 and 80" units in the $2500+ range.

Am wondering is the 80" units have been in production long enough to have high reliability? Or, should I go for the more well established 70" size TV? Also, $1000+ premium for a gain of 10" diagonally seems like a high price to pay IMHO.

Any recommendations are welcome.

Thanks,
Scott

EDIT: Am not interested in 3D TVs or greater than 1080P resolution.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there any reason you cant use a projector and screen?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would think the same technology resides in both sizes so reliability should be the same. As far as price differential being worth it that's pretty much up to you and personal opinions would vary IMO. I have a 55" and wish I would have gone bigger but at the time of purchase it looked pretty large. It has since shrunk somehow and now I wish I'd have gone larger. Like Tony eluded to if your room can accommodate a projector that might give you the best bang for your buck.


----------



## BMWR75 (Dec 19, 2008)

My great room is not light controlled. So a projector will probably not work in the $1500-3000 price range.


----------



## 96p993 (Nov 4, 2014)

Im in the same spot as you are...I have a 17x17 room that is going to be used as a media room with several video games, TV, Etc...The room is a not completely light controlled so I have been really looking at the 70-80 inch market. I have been really jumping back and forth with a flat panel and a projector.


----------



## fyibaiers (Dec 14, 2014)

Like Tony eluded to if your room can accommodate a projector that might give you the best bang for your buck.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a 60" TV in my living 20x23 living room and by the time the furniture is in the room and the TV is pulled out far enought the speakers don't block the view from some of the side seating the straight ahead viewing distance is 13 feet.
The additional 10" diagonal is a huge size increase from 70 to 80.
I would suggest cutting out a paper mockup and position it where you want the screen to go.
If you have speakers (and you have to have a great sound system if you are getting a giant screen) position them where they will go.
Once you work out what your real seating distance is (and see if the 80" is something you can fit into the space) take your tape measure to the store and look at it from the in home viewing distance.
If it's acceptable (if I see pixels it's a deal killer) pick the one you like best.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Another quick tip is to use painters tape. Cut 4, 6" pieces for the corners of each screen size and tape to the wall. It helps in comparing sizes and position. I have projector however 10" diagonal makes a big difference.


----------

